# Armytek Wizard V3 (XP-L ) vs Zebralight H600 Fw



## Stefano (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi guys

My bad English prevents me from writing a review, on this page only pictures and a few words translated with Google Translator.
As many people know I'm a fan of Zebralight Headlamp but I was always curious toward Armytek Wizard
I still have a preference for headlamps that leave my hands free, it is the category of lights that use more .. so I bought another of these lights (but I'm already saving money to buy the next Zebralight :devil

I decided a few days ago to purchase a one Armyek Wizard V3 because I saw a good offer on the Dutch site Nkon.
I chose the Armytek Wizard V3 "basic" version because I read several complaints against the Wizard Pro version.
It has 2 levels less than the Pro version - no flashing modes and a different regulation.
The led is XP-L (warm tint) 
"Basic" version has only 6 brightness modes 
The version Pro has also a Tailcap magnet, the Strobe, two additional brightness levels (15 and 70 lumens) one Lanyard + Lanyard ring (with metal ring for hanging the headlamp) and multicolor Warning Indication of low battery level and high temperature

On this page some pictures of the Wizard "Basic" and also the Zebralight H600Fw - later even some beamshot, I hope this can help those who are undecided between the two Headlamp brands.

In the box I did not find any instruction sheet - it is necessary go to the Armytek website and download the PDF manual - it is described as a manual version 2 but it seems the version 3 (I read this on another thread)











The box contains the headlamp, a sachet with a clip, two spare O-rings and an elastic band (headband) in two pieces






















Here, as the Zebra you can choose to use only the band around the forehead or if you do an activity that requires it (such as running) you can also use the upper band that best supports the stability of the Headlamp.









The two Headband (Armytek vs Zebralight) Internal side

The Zebralight elastic band and the silicone support inspire me more strength.

The elastic band of the Armytek material could be better, I read in a forum of users also complain of silicone breaks (but personally I still can not report anything because I have not used for a long time)














































Threading is good - I found abundant fat, there are two O-rings that ensure good water resistance (even at the depth of 10 meters)









Firefly 2 (0,2 lumens) 























Armytek Wizard vs Zebralight H600 Fw (2016)






























Zebralight H600 Fw (2016)
















Test of the scale:
With headband and without the batteries

To the weight that you see in the picture add 46 grams for one battery Panasonic NCR18650B (1,6226 oz)

Zebralight: 69g + 46 g
Armytek: 78 g + 46 g



















Firefly pictures:















Technical data:

Armytek Wizard V3 XP-L

Output levels and runtimes from Armytek website:
(output related to Warm version - estimated with battery 18650 Armytek 3100 mA)

975 lm (1h 30min)
390 lm (3h 30min)
185 lm (8h 30min)
32 lm (48h)
1.8 lm (18d)
0.2 lm (100d)


Zebralight H600 Fw (XM-L2 version) 

From Zebralight website:
(Runtimes tested using ZL634 batteries - 3400 mA)
High: H1 970 Lm (PID, approx 2 hr) or H2 590 Lm (PID, approx 2.5 hrs) / 313 Lm (3.9 hrs) / 142 Lm (11 hrs)
Medium: M1 61 Lm (30 hrs) or M2 28 Lm (66 hrs) / 10 Lm (172 hrs)
Low: L1 3.3 Lm (16 days) or L2 0.4 Lm (2.5 months) / 0.06 Lm (4.6 months) / 0.01 Lm (5.5 months)

The Beamshot:
I have used in all three flashlights battery Panasonic NCR18650B new and fully charged

Make comparative beamshots with this type of flood headlamp is very difficult.
I try to keep my feet in the same position (and this is easy because I use a stick or stones)
I also try to focus the beam at the same point but then looking at the pictures always seems that there is some problem ..
This animated GIF does not allow you to see well the difference between the two brands (at least not)

My personal opinion is that the spot of the Wizard really very nice, spot it is very large and also uniform, tint is beautiful.

Are surprised because I expected more light on my feet and my side - in this sense the winner is the Zebra H600 Fw (old model 2014 - the recent H600Fw has a new lens that is less Flood)















These photos may seem hurt - I paid close attention to focus the light in the same spot.
When you compare the old with the new Fw it seems there is always a mistake - actually the Fw 2016 has the most concentrated beam and completely different - this makes it sound like there is an error in the pointing of the beam
The beam of the Wizard appears to the right, I have saw this in several photos








Here you can see the difference tint of the three headlamp.
The Zebra H600Fw 2014 is "pink" specimen
The Zebra H600 Fw 2016 (remember that a different frosted lens with more throw) is always neutral but "whiter" (I asked the seller with a specimen these features)
The Wizard is the most warm - about 4,000 k according to the manufacturer's data









Another GIF - please note the "spot" of Zebralight H600 Fw 2016, of the three headlamp is what has more throw thanks to new lens frosted
Zebralight H600 Fw bought in 2014 has the old lens, between the three lights it is the most flood.















Low-power image - you can appreciate the tint difference









A few photos in a wood - this helped me to also consider the light in front of my feet
Using medium / high power, it is adequate (but the Zebra performs better than Wizard)
Sorry, while I was there to take pictures I forgot to also try the H600w
Would be nice to show the difference vs H600fw..


































As you see the Wizard has the most beautiful Tint in forest.
Please consider that Armytek declares 4000 degrees Kelvin - Zebralight 4400.
There may be a difference in hue between specimen and another - my H600Fw specimen is slightly colder than normal (I asked the dealer to pick me a specimen like this)
Compare the two headlamp Zebralight it looks cool white but instead is a version w (neutral white)
In the woods the Wizard warm tint is really nice!
I am thinking that my next Headlamp it will be the Zebralight H600Fc








In conclusion it is early to make a final judgment.
It is not a competition between brands - as you know I'm a Zebralight fan and I wanted to buy a Wizard to try, I was surprised because from what they told me and I saw on the web I imagined this V3 XP-L was more flood.
(View German beamshot Armytek Wizard V2 and V3)
http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/threads/Über-800-beamshots-mit-lampenbildern.27575/

I lamenting a little of my Zebralight 2016 with different lens (not flood over the previous version) but this Wizard still illuminates less the feet and sides.
Despite this I was not really disappointed,the Armytek Wizard is larger and heavier but more robust and protected against shocks (the lens recessed) button is large and protruding (winter comfort with gloves) 

Two rubber o'rings allow submersion up to 10 meters deep.

The Zebralight has a particular interface that I prefer (personal opinion), and possibility to customize some brightness values.

But I must say that there are positive things with Armytek interface, it is very intuitive and easy, I liked that I can access all the levels without programmare-
For example on Zebralight I programmed H2 as 313 lumens, but if I want to 142 (or 590) I have to reschedule (not hard but it should be done)
With the Wizard I all levels who want (but by contrast I have to scroll through all levels and stop to the desired)

Difficulty on level Firefly - if I want to return again from 1.8 lm to 0.2 or from the main level I want to return to that Firefly without off the torch ... but maybe I did not understand something ? (In these cases Zebralight interface is more advantageous)
But I sometimes I have little feeling with the switch, I hope it is durable and does not degrade over time.

I confirm that the turbo level the Wizard quickly become very hot, use the Turbo in the summer for more than 2 or 3 minutes can become problematic (when you touch his head to change levels it burns)
Maybe we need a more efficient heat management system

The Basic version of the Wizard has limitations (less light level than the version Pro) nevertheless you do not feel great discomfort.
Lacking an intermediate level between 32 and 185 but this is not a drama.

I have found right the levels of 185 and 390 lumens - instead I wanted a little more related to low levels (example: 2,5 lm instead of 1,8lm) but the emitted light is sufficient and it seems more than 1.8 lm

The Headband is comfortable but gives little impression of resistance.
The support of silicon is larger than Zebraligh but it is very comfortable on the forehead, but also with respect to the silicon support there is a concern over resistance (I read on the internet of weakness) but it is a replacement on the cheap.
I paid very little this light, although it is not flood as I expected for the moment it looks good.
I like the tint - I read that Armytek use of selected led and therefore no tint lottery (so they say ..)
We'll see if in the coming days after using it a while I have other comments

Please be patient, maybe tomorrow or the day after more photos and videos
(This depends on my time available)

Translated with Google translator


----------



## scs (Jul 28, 2016)

*Re: Armytek Wizard V3 (XP-L ) vs Zebralight H600 Fw (incomplete)*

Stefano, please don't worry about any language barriers. Flashlights is our common language. Just write it in Italian and run it through Google translate like you're already doing, when you have time, of course. We'll be able to figure it out by context, and we'll just ask if we don't understand something.

Really appreciate your abundant Zebralight comparisons.


----------



## YahFargo (Jul 28, 2016)

*Re: Armytek Wizard V3 (XP-L ) vs Zebralight H600 Fw (incomplete)*

Well I'll be darned. I never would have thought the Zebralight would put out that much more spill than the Wizard


----------



## Stefano (Jul 28, 2016)

*Re: Armytek Wizard V3 (XP-L ) vs Zebralight H600 Fw (incomplete)*



YahFargo said:


> Well I'll be darned. I never would have thought the Zebralight would put out that much more spill than the Wizard



I admit that was surprised myself..
I've never seen Wizard V1 or V2 - maybe this depends on the XP-L led ?
I have tested out of the garden, and I confirm that the Wizard V3 XP-L is not flood Headlamp (other beamshot pending)
But despite this I was not disappointed by this Headlamp, the tint is really beautiful and what he does forgive everything is uniform beam


----------



## Stefano (Jul 29, 2016)

Added many animated GIF to post #1
They show the two headlamp in the woods.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 2, 2016)

These days I often used the Wizard.
fairly positive impression except for the band, it seems delicate and not very durable, perhaps Armytek should strengthen it.
As a user I would prefer also a more rigid switch, the yellow rubber which is located above the button seems a little too soft.
I used a NCR18650B battery - when it is 3 Volt the Wizard steps down to the level of 32 lumens
When this happened I also saw a double flash that signals the low battery - but I have failed to replicate this, not even turning off and turning on the flashlight (it does not seem a recurring flashing alarm but it seems only appear a single time)
In this case (battery level 3,0 Volt) pressing the switch the Wizard Headlamp does not change the level (impossible to increase the power more than 32 lumens, but only 32 lumens or lower)
When the battery down to the 2,8 volt level the Wizard steps down to the level Firefly 2 (0.2 lumens)
By pressing again the switch it can still run Firefly 1 (1,8 lumens) or 32 lumens but only for a few seconds - immediately after back to level 0.2 lumens


(Translate with Google)


----------



## Stefano (Aug 3, 2016)

Tonight long hike in the mountains with Armytek Wizard V3 and Zebra H600 Fw
I have used both, but more often the Wizard - the Wizard with warm tint is more pleasant in the forest but the Zebra at medium level offers more brightness.
Satisfied with the Wizard I used at all levels of brightness, but bad headband who asks to be adjusted often (I used the Wizard with the headband but without the superior support)
The Wizard has made me a strange twist, I arrived at the top of the mountain, I did a paused and eat, I used the Wizard to low power then I prepared a tripod to take pictures, later I switched to the level of brightness 390 lumens and after to turbo level, abruptly it was turned off and no longer could I turn it on.
After about 10 seconds of attempts has finally turned back on, I tried to put the turbo it we went without any problems.
Anyway I changed the battery and put a new battery.
At home I checked the battery that had replaced it was only at 3.59 V
I reinserted the battery in the headlamp and walked into the house with the Wizard to 390 lumens and turbo - no problem found, the Wizard did not switch off again and is not scaled to a lower level..
I do not understand what could have happened when I was on the mountain, the headlamp was not overheated
I used the turbo and often also for 3 or 4 consecutive minutes without ever problems,
perhaps the heat sensor has failed and sent for a moment the headlamp in thermal protection ?? But strange that it is off instead of switching to a lower level.
Some Wizard user has never been in this situation?

I made a few photos but shot many videos - it will take a long time to upload on youtube, will be visible in the next few days
However, it was a pleasant excursion.


----------



## TCY (Aug 4, 2016)

Really informative comparisons Stefano, appreciate it. I like those gif comparisons you posted on other threads as well.


----------



## Woods Walker (Aug 4, 2016)

Sometimes AT does funky things when the power is lower. All my AT "w" headlamps and flashlight seem warmer than the rating. Not so nice in the house as it gives me yellow skin for lack of better words but wonderful outside. I prefer AT UI to ZL but wonder if ZL is more reliable these days which wasn't always the case. Nice review!!


----------



## Derek Dean (Aug 4, 2016)

Stefano, as always, your comparisons, beamshots, and thoughts are very informative and a joy to read. Thank you for taking the time to post them : )


----------



## Stefano (Aug 4, 2016)

@Derek Dean and TCY
Thanks

@ Woods Walker
Thank you, this information is very reassuring

I have uploaded some videos on Youtube, unfortunately for this excursion would be a perfect Go pro (but I do not have it)


Zebralight H600 Fw (XM-L2) vs Armytek Wizard V3 (XP-L)




Zebralight H600 Fw (XM-L2) :




Hike with Armytek Wizard




In the videos and the photos Zebralight is much brighter, please remember that they are both neutral tint but the Wizard is warmer so seems less bright.

With a little luck the next time I go on the mountain with Zebralight H600 Fc, in the woods the warm tint is beautiful.
During the hike in the woods (mediterranean flora) I almost always used the Wizard because it was the Headlamp with more pleasant tint to the eye (even if it was less bright than the Zebralight H600 Fw)
Thanks to all for the reading of these impressions of use


----------



## JCup (Jan 31, 2017)

Stefano, I ordered and received a Wizard, just like yours this month. Very pleased with it, the color rendering is good. My first 18650 headlamp, it is both lighter (half) and much brighter than my old 4 x AA. I read about a lot of issues with Armytek, but mine seems fine. They apparently have a new plastic holder for the lamp that allows it to snap out more easily than the current silicone holder. Understand Armytek will be selling it separately. 
I wish there was a way to simply evaluate color rendering - distinctive from color temperature. Subjectively, the color rendering of this light is very good.
Thank you for such a thorough and useful review.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 31, 2017)

I also purchased a standard Wizard in CW as they're cheap on sale. It's in the mail. I do have both none pro and pro AT lights. I actually prefer the standard UI over the Pro. Also prefer the AT UI to Zebralight (have a SC5w and used a friend's ZL headlamp but forgot the model. Maybe it was a 1XCR123 version of the H502. I don't like the way it's too easy to go into turbo and prefer how I can use the AT lights as a single mode aka last setting used activation. I also think the AT optic is the best overall of any headlamp in my collection for the most uses. 

I am thinking about doing a field use review of the comparison between the CW and NW in actual field use. Is one really subjectively better than the other in fog, rain, climbing, camp work. Side by side and the two wizards would be prefect. Might also toss in the Malkoffs for good measure. Same beam patterns between the lights and around the same output.


----------

